# Swiss Vignette, route in from Basel



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

I will be going down through Switzerland in a couple of weeks on route to the Monaco Grand Prix.

My route will take us from Rotterdam to Mulhouse, a couple of days stop here to visit the car museum, then on to San Remo.
Entering Switzerland at Basel.
My motorhome is a 4.6te hymer s700. Will I be able to pick up the Vignette here?
I understand I need to produce the V5 as I am over 3500kg.

Any body done this route?

Jason


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Hi Jason,
Yes, vignette available at basel border in 'normal hours' i.e. not overnight. Follow signing for cars to the border not the lorry route. From memory vignettes are only available with cash not cards, but someone may update you on this.

Have a good trip, Bill.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jason

Have a look at 'Swiss Road Tolls' (Amended) in the Switzerland section of the Motorhome Touring section - it's all there, or

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-62626-swiss-road-tolls-amended.html

You will have to pay a heavy vehicle tax (not a vignette) and you will need your VO5.

Basle is the most popular entry point. Try to go through on a weekend when the lorries are banned from the road - a less crowded office to process your doc's.

Ron

PS. I have sent you a PM.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Will I be able to pay in euro or will it have to be in CHF?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't be sure but I would imagine they will take Euro's, plus I have paid by credit card.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

As you make your way down the A35 towards the border at Basle, you will see signs for lorries and another for other vehicles. Do not go to the lorry lane as lorries take an alterative route.

On arrival at the checkpoint, border staff will ask you if you are over 3500 kg. As you are, park up near the toilets and go to the office on your right for a motorway pass.

The pass costs.... 3.25SFR per day, minimum fee of 25 SFR, or a "ten days worth of use within 12 months for 32.50". (I always use the latter option)

Payment can be SFR, Eur, credit or debit cards. The card machine will ask you if you want to pay in SGT or sterling. (Use SFR as the sterling rate is rubbish)

PM me if you want a form for the toll. I have only one left so will direct this to the opening poster.

Russell


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

PM sent


----------

